# Помогите выбрать баян



## OpenDoor (12 Янв 2014)

Доброго дня суток! 
6 лет назад я закончил музыкальную школу (в 7 классе), а после поступил в лицей. В общем взялся за учебу. Теперь у меня появилось свободное время от занятий в университете, и я решил приобрести баян. Подскажите пожалуйста, какой наилучший баян можно взять в указанном ценовом диапазоне?
Благодарю за внимание!


----------



## internetbayan (13 Янв 2014)

Тулячёк цельнопланочный!


----------



## OpenDoor (13 Янв 2014)

А Рубин хуже по сравнению с Тулой?


----------



## internetbayan (13 Янв 2014)

Примерно, как жигули и фольксваген!


----------



## OpenDoor (13 Янв 2014)

А вы не могли бы пояснить, что такое "цельнопланочный"?


----------



## ze_go (13 Янв 2014)

кусок





цельная планка


----------



## OpenDoor (13 Янв 2014)

ze_go, спасибо. Это, насколько я понимаю, влияет только на удобство игры?


----------



## internetbayan (13 Янв 2014)

Влияет на качество звука,а в последствии на состояние вашей души


----------



## OpenDoor (13 Янв 2014)

internetbayan, спасибо :give_ros: Но я посмотрел на цены цельнопланочных - студенту не осилить такую цену


----------



## internetbayan (13 Янв 2014)

Если Вы хотите заниматься для себя,то Вам достаточно купить бу тульский цельнопланочный,не выборный.Он стоит в пределах ваших возможностей(в зависимости от состояния).


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2014)

internetbayan писал:


> я посмотрел на цены цельнопланочных - студенту не осилить такую цену


 Если говорить о покупке нового баяна, да ещё в магазине, то это, разумеется, так, но Вам посоветовали поискать б/у цельнопланочный тульский баян по объявлениям о продаже с рук, так как именно такой инструмент будет наилучшим выбором в указанных Вами ценовых рамках (30 - 40 тыс. рублей).


----------



## OpenDoor (13 Янв 2014)

Я так и не понял, почему недолюбливают Рубинов? Хотя я сам школу на Рубине шестом и окончил.


----------



## Gross (13 Янв 2014)

OpenDoor писал:


> почему недолюбливают Рубинов?


если хотите ширпотреба, выбирайте импортный. У нас не умели делать хороших недорогих инструментов. Из тех Рубинов, что мне довелось починять в дмш, лучше были ранние модели (без номера), но басы в них отвратные. Рубин-6 был вообще дрянь, Рубин-7 так себе серенький, но терпимый. Такие вот воспоминания.


----------



## askurpela (13 Янв 2014)

Вот я выбрал несколько объявлений, ищите что-то подобное:
тык тык тык тык

Эти баяны хоть и старые, но звук у них супер


----------



## OpenDoor (14 Янв 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Вот я выбрал несколько объявлений, ищите что-то подобное:


Вот спасибо!


----------

